# Fermented honey



## E.T.'sBees (Nov 28, 2021)

If a little fermented honey gets in the barrel of honey will the whole barrel spoil? Even if they moister content is below 17%


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

No, it will not ferment at 17%.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

i agree with bp. i usually have just a little bit of foam at the top in every batch of honey, even at 16% or less water content. my interpretation is this foam is from a little fermentation that was already taking place in the cells, (including beebread cells), prior to extraction. after extraction and with low water contents fermentation is very unlikely and maybe even impossible to continue.


----------



## E.T.'sBees (Nov 28, 2021)

bushpilot said:


> No, it will not ferment at 17%.





squarepeg said:


> after extraction and with low water contents fermentation is very unlikely and maybe even impossible to continue.


That’s good to hear. I was a bit afraid because I had a couple of frames that had some fermentation going on that went through my extractor. I pulled anothe 3 out of the boxes that I haven’t run through and shook the stuff out but didn’t want to run them through. The moister content on what I shoot out was past the 27% mark. What had in my extractor was 17.5%


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

You can also get foam from outgassing of hydrogen peroxide. Hydrogen peroxide varies with different forages and conditions.


----------

